# home appliances



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sure this has been talked about 1000times, but I am browsing from my blackberry and I didn't find anything. 

We just bought a house and want to buy new appliances. Looking at GE stuff. Don't want to spend $$ on Profile series. Any suggestions? 

Also, seems like Home Depot comes in with lowest prices. Would you agree? Recommend elsewhere?

Range has to be 30inches

Fridge no talled than 75inches. And I think we're leaning to a side-by-side as our 2yr old loves to go into the freezer and leave it open so I think gettong one with the bottom freezer only invites him! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Having just gone through part of that process (new stove and new fridge with some pretty tight requirements) I'd say that 1. you're right, Home Depot has the best prices on that sort of thing, but, 2. you can't trust the HD appliance people to know what they're talking about. 

Prices on all major appliences seem to work on plateaus. That is, you'll find a bunch of, say, stoves falling in a price range that's only separated by a few dollars. Then there's a jump and there are a bunch at the next price grouping. Etc. 

That said, I think you can do a lot worse than Kenmore. I am not, normally, a big Sears fan. But Kenmore appliences seem to be built right, last two days longer than forever, can be readily serviced if necessary, and are price competitive. Besides which, if you shmooze the salesman, he or she will tell you who actually built the model you're interested in. For instance, the fridge we finally bought says "Kenmore" on it. But it's actually an LG. 

Speaking of which, LG, obviously, makes some good appliences under its own name as well.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

It's really difficult to sort out who actually manufactures any given appliance. (My current fridge has an Amana logo on the outside and a Maytag sticker on the inside.) Having said that, I'm not sure that it really matters. I've been researching new refrigerators and it seems that their longevity is about the same, regardless of the company logo.

I would just buy one with the features you want, in your price range, from someplace that can provide service. And buy an extended service plan for the refrigerator!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

According to the refrig and a/c guys I talk to L G is a great brand in refrig. very reliable and they hardly ever have to service them. You are right you don't know who makes it . Example TV sets with US names GE, Philco, Magnavox ,RCA, Pro Scan all made by Thompson Industries.:chef:


----------

